# Babies in Gainesville, FL



## veganjen (Aug 25, 2008)

Lots of baby rats in Gainesville, FL. All different colors and markings from four different mothers. Black/gray/blue/white/beige. And I also have some adults I rescued from a lady who had them as pets. If you are willing to drive or compensate me for driving let me know. [email protected]
Jen


----------



## shade (May 26, 2008)

do you have any pictures of them?


----------



## veganjen (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes I have been posting them on the other forum. Here they are.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

hey, I told you to wrap up my rats & send them on down!!!


LOL


----------



## shade (May 26, 2008)

oh I wish I could take one. that little grey one with the blaze is adorable and I always wanted one that color but I got babies of my own right now


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I've sent you a couple more emails plus a request to get you added to my yahoo contact list so that we can try to talk one to one


for readers...

I'm thinking about trying to help with placements by fostering some of these rats down here in South Florida. This way we are able to spread out the large numbers over the state rather than saturate just her local North Florida area. If there is anyone on the West Coast that would be interested in helping out maybe we can work out a mid-state meet between Naples or Ft Myers. That is about the extent I can travel west & I can travel to the county to my North & South to meet with others. 

Right now I am waiting for VJL to get some individual photos posted so that we can get the genders sorted out as well as what is available & what is taken.

I've tried to figure it out with the photos available & I'm a bit lost.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

For anyone interested I will be taking in some of the rats VJL rescued so that people on this end of the state have a better chance at them. 

Go to this link http://s491.photobucket.com/albums/rr272/veganjlo/

& then go into the sub folders marked as "babies, females, males, adults & Mommies"

I'm not sure if that first page is duplicate pictures or available rats.

I have sent her a list of those I am sure I can place as well as those that I plan to keep here with me. Keep checking this link since she will be adding more pictures.

Once I get the group down here I will QT them. Betties Babies still need a week of so to nurse. I'll take new photos & place those pictures on a photobucket account along with gender weight & as much detail as I can about their DOB & who their Mother is. 

Feel free to post here if you are close to me in South Florida or able to meet me in the general area & you are interested in adopting.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi everyone...

I met with the OP last night while she was on her way down south for the weekend & picked up... umm... 20 or so rats.

I have to take pictures & get them posted on their own thread for the South Florida region. 

I took in Betty who recently had her litter of 8 so it will be about 4 or 5 weeks before they are ready. 

I have several of the kiddos from the previous litters that were rescued. 

Jen will check back with me before she heads back up north so that if anyone else speaks up about their desire to adopt she can leave them with me. 

I'll be able to transport within a discussed area, lets say 50 miles or further if an offer to help with gas is offered.


----------

